# Suche günstige Grafikkarten für Diablo3 und CS Global Offensive



## sdf87 (16. November 2016)

*Suche günstige Grafikkarten für Diablo3 und CS Global Offensive*

Hallo,

ich bräuchte mal einen Rat welche Grafikkarte ich mir für diese zwei Spiele zulegen sollte. Ich spiele nichts anderes außer die zwei Games.
Preisvorstellung 40-60 €!

Paar Daten zu meinem PC:

HP Compaq 8000 Elite




CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500-Prozessor (3,16 GHz, 6 MB L2-Cache, 1333-MHz-FSB mit vPro-Technologie)


RAM: 4 GB DDR3-SDRAM, PC3-10600 (1.333 MHz), Nicht-ECC-Speicher (1 x 4 GB)

WIN 7

Kann mir jemand einen guten Vorschlag machen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2016)

Das wird schwer - du willst aber durchaus auch gebaucht kaufen, oder? Kannst du denn mal nachsehen, was für ein Mainboard du hast, oder zumindest ob es denn auch einen PCIe-Slot hat? Was ist denn derzeit für eine Grafikkarte drin?


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (16. November 2016)

Ich hab CounterStrike ewig mit ner GTX 650 gespielt. Da haste locker einen Durschnitt von 60 FPS auf höchsten Einstellungen.  Vielleicht mal Drops auf 55. Da ist die Frage ob dir 60 FPS gerade bei Counter Strike reichen. Oder hast du einen  Monitor mit über 60Hz ?  Wenn du wirklich und ich meine wirklich NUR die beiden Spiele  spielst dann kann ich dir die Karte empfehlen.  Kriegste bestimmt für 50 € bei Ebay. Kommt natürlich auch auf dein Mainboard und Netzteil an. Müsstest du dann mal Auskunft drüber geben.  Was Diablo angeht kann ich ehrlich gesagt nichts sagen.


----------



## sdf87 (19. November 2016)

Motherboard:                          Intel Q45 ATX Motherboard
CPU:                                              Intel Core Duo E8500  @ 3,16 GHz 3,17 GHz
Grafikkarte:                              Onboard Intel Q45/43 Express Chipset
Arbeitsspeicher:                    4 GB DDR3-SDRAM - Wird evtl auf 8 GB aufgerüstet (maximum)
Expansion:                                 1 x PCI Express x16 slot
                                                         1 x PCI Express x4 slot (x16 physical slot)
                                                         1 x PCI Express x1 slot
                                                         4 x PCI slots
Netzteil:                                     Wird auf 500w oder 600w aufgerüstet
Monitor:                                     60 Hz

Empfohlen wird mir eine Geforce GTX 260. Steht bei beiden Spielen als ausreichend. Als alternative wäre  Radeon HD 4850 oder HD 4870.

Eine gebrauchte Grafikkarte geht in Ordnung.

Was meint ihr?

EDIT: Ja, es geht mir nur um diese beiden Spiele. Mein PC erfüllt alle Anforderungen für D3 & CS! Sogar mit der Onboard Grafikkarte lässt es sich spielen... aber diese möchte ich gerne verbessern.


----------



## sdf87 (19. November 2016)

Meine Wahl wäre: 

Radeon HD 4870 1 GB DDR 5 (zwischen 70-90 €)

Geforce GTX 650 1 GB DDR5 (zwischen 85-100€)

Mehr will und kann ich nicht bezahlen


----------



## coolbit (19. November 2016)

Servus,

eventuell wäre die GTX 660 ti interessant, auf ebay für etwa 70€ zu haben, oder wenns dann mit der Stromversorgung hinhaut eine GTX 770 2G für etwa 100€. 

Gruß 
coolbit


----------



## sdf87 (19. November 2016)

Ich könnte für 15 € an eine Geforce 9800 GTX 512 MB bekommen oder für 25 € eine Radeon HD 5570 1GB

BITTE UM RATSCHLAG


----------



## svd (19. November 2016)

Die 9800GTX ist die schnellere Karte.


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Die 9800GTX ist die schnellere Karte.


 jo, aber natürlich schon sehr sehr betagt


Mal ne Frage zum Netzteil: wie viel willst du denn da investieren? Und was hast du aktuell für eines?


----------



## svd (19. November 2016)

Das schon. Ich würde da auch nicht knausern und mir mindestens eine, wie weiter oben vorgeschlagene, GTX650 für 40€ kaufen. Die braucht ja auch keine zusätzlichen PCIe-Stecker. 
Oder eine GTX660 für 60€, die nur einen 6-pin-Stecker braucht, was auch bei einem schlechten Netzteil mit Molex-Adaptern hinhaut.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (19. November 2016)

Ich würde vermutlich die hier nehmen, da 2 Jahre Amazon Gewährleistung (quasi wie Garantie) oder eine 660 bei Ebay.


----------



## daLexi (19. November 2016)

Was ist eigentlich mit der GTX 750 ti ? 
Geht in der Bucht ganz oft gebraucht fur 50-65 € weg...
Die mag zwar etwas schwächer sei als die 660, aber ist sparsamer beim Stromverbrauch...


----------



## sdf87 (19. November 2016)

Aufgerüstet wird mit Radeon HD 4870  + neues Netzteil !


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2016)

sdf87 schrieb:


> Aufgerüstet wird mit Radeon HD 4870  + neues Netzteil !


 und was für ein Netzteil?


----------



## sdf87 (23. November 2016)

Das ist jetzt meine nächste Frage! Ich habe mir die Radeon HD 4870 gekauft. Mein Netzteil läuft beträgt 300w. Nun sehe ich das die GK zwei Stromanschlüße braucht! Welches günstige Netzteil könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Ein Stromadapter von GK zum Netzteil war nicht dabei. Welches sollte ich mir kaufen?


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2016)

Also, das hier zB be quiet! System Power 8 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder für noch mehr Sicherheit, falls du mal ne andere Karte nimmst, eine Leistungsklasse höher be quiet! System Power 8 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

aber bloß keinen 20-30€-Müll nehmen, schon gar nicht angebliche 600W für nur 30€...


----------



## sdf87 (23. November 2016)

Prima, passt genau in meine Preisklasse. Brauche ich bei diesem Netzteil einen GK Stromadapter? Weil beim kauf war keiner dabei?!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2016)

sdf87 schrieb:


> Prima, passt genau in meine Preisklasse. Brauche ich bei diesem Netzteil einen GK Stromadapter? Weil beim kauf war keiner dabei?!
> 
> Vielen Dank!


 beide Modelle haben je 2 Stecker PCIe 6/8Pin. Da brauchst du also keine Adapter mehr. Du musst nur die Stecker halt so "konfigurieren", dass es passt, denn diese Stecker haben ein Teil mit 2 Pins, was man ab/anstecken kann um daraus dann je nach Bedarf einen 6 oder 8 Pin-Stecker zu kreieren


----------

